# First time the babies look different



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

This is our 3rd (and last) clutch of babies. In the first two clutches, both babies were tangerine. But this time, it seems that we have one tangerine, and one, well I'm not sure It is lighter then it's nest mate. The mom is white and the dad is tangerine pearled~any thoughts on what color the lighter one is?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

The light one is a Blond/Fawn. This results means that your male carries Blond.

http://wwingsaviary.lbbhost.com/YoungPages/BlondYoung.html

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/Blond.htm

They are both so cute...
Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, but I wanted someone's opinion ~thank you

We really enjoy having babies~they are so incredible to watch grow and mature! Understandably, we cannot continue the cycle so I have the fake eggs ready; she should be laying her next clutch anytime now and we will trade them out~I was really hoping for a white baby though


----------



## Rorschach (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,
the male is homozygous (double factor -TaTa M+) for tangerine; if carrying blond can create some individuals orange (dB Ta), not blond (dB/+).


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Rorschach said:


> Hello,
> the male is homozygous (double factor -TaTa M+) for tangerine; if carrying blond can create some individuals orange (dB Ta), not blond (dB/+).


That's what I first thought too...but then how do you explain this Blond offspring? 

It doesn't look Orange to me in the photo.

Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Either way we will enjoy her~it will be interesting to see how she matures


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Difficult*

It's a little difficult to tell in the picture. My guess would be a Blonde/Fawn color. Congratulations on your baby birds!


----------

